# Ferry Port - Bilbao



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Which is the easiest way to get to the ferry as I have heard some horror stories?

I will be travelling up from Burgos and wondered if it would be simplest to go via Santander then along the coast. I have Michelin Via satnav,but the rate they build roads and roundabouts in Spain doesn't make me feel that confident.

Remember also I will be travelling alone, so won't have a spotter/navigator beside me.

Ian


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

In a word....NO......get to Burgos.....bear right as the motorway splits.....its well signed and.....its really easy......believe me.
DO NOT go to Santander first....you will be going WAY out of your way.
I usually travel alone too....I was there just last Thursday....don't worry !


----------

